# WinTV GO und XP



## Geronimo (5. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
habe folgendes Problem...
Die TV Karte WinTV GO läuft über Windows ME ohne Probleme,
nun wurde die WinTV GO auf einem Windows XP Rechner
eingebaut. 
Seltsamerweise werden die Sendersignale empfangen und
auch erkannt - aber es gibt kein Bild.
Hat jemand einen Rat ?

Gruß
Geronimo


----------



## Jamonit (7. April 2003)

hi, hatte das prob auch mal.

einfach auf hauppauge.de gehen und die neuen treiber ziehen...


----------

